# anderes KOntextMenü beim rechtsclick auf website!



## Guest (17. Dez 2004)

Ich will das auf meiner HP die HP ganz normal angezeigt wird, ausser das wenn man einen rechtsclick macht ein von mir selber erstelltes KontextMenü geöffnet werden soll!?


----------



## battleking (17. Dez 2004)

Hallo,

füge mal dieses Script in deinen Head ein


```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
page="http://www.google.de";
function right(e)
  {
  if (navigator.appName == 'Netscape' && (e.which == 3 || e.which == 2))
  return false;
  else if (navigator.appName == 'Microsoft Internet Explorer' &&  (event.button == 2 || event.button == 3))
    {
       window.open(page,'popup','width=170,height=150,toolbar=false,scrollbars=false');
    return false;
    }
  return true;
  }

document.onmousedown=right;
if (document.layers) window.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEDOWN);
window.onmousedown=right;
//-->
</script>
```

ändere nur da, wo steht

http://www.google.de

deine Seite ein.


----------



## Guest (17. Dez 2004)

nein, das meine ich nicht!!! ich will ja, das das eigentliche Kontextmenü verschwindet!!! Und asich dafür eins von mir öffnet, welches ich selber erstelle! Geht meines Erachtens auch nicht mit JavaScript, was ich mir da vorstelle!?


----------



## battleking (17. Dez 2004)

Also, wenn du diese Zeile weglässt

window.open(page,'popup','width=170,height=150,toolbar=false,scrollbars=false'); 

dann hast du die rechte Maustaste deaktiviert und kein Kontextmenü mehr,
willst du an dieser Stelle ein eigenes haben, musst du dir eines programmieren und 
das geht nur mit Java-Script.Rechte Maustaste deaktivieren geht auch nur mit JS.
Dies zur Info.

Gruß


----------



## Gast (17. Dez 2004)

und wie programmiere ich ein eigenes Kontxtmenü?


----------



## battleking (17. Dez 2004)

Sorry, hab leider keine Zeit mehr, dir das zu erklären aber das
Internet ist voll davon 

http://www.onetwomax.de/magazin/8862/Eigenes_Kontextmenue.htm
(lade dir hier die Beispieldatei herunter!!!)

oder bei google

"eigenes kontextmenü" eingeben

Gruß


----------

